

Protei: open source, (oil) cleaning, sailing robots seek talent and funds - gybter
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cesarminoru/protei-open-hardware-oil-spill-cleaning-sailing-ro

======
gybter
"...initiating a revolutionary family in ocean robotics."

main website: <http://protei.org> project co-ordinator:
<http://cesarharada.com>

A fleet of many Protei will work automatically as a swarm, or be remotely
controlled by coastal residents and on-line gamers, thus removing humans from
direct contact with toxins (oil, waste, radio-activity...) The bots gather
energy though ocean, wind, and sun.

Meeting over the summer in Rotterdam to develop new prototype, launching by
early September.

